

Why are ethics seasonal and trending downwards? - hexgnu
http://www.google.com/trends?q=ethics&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

======
arkitaip
Remember the disclaimer that /. has for its polls?

    
    
        This whole thing is wildly inaccurate. [...] If you're using these numbers to do anything important, you're insane.
    

Yeah, that one. That's very much applicable here.

~~~
hexgnu
If there wasn't enough data point though it'd be flat and therefore
meaningless. I'm still wondering what makes it so darn seasonal...

~~~
mattgreenrocks
Perhaps the collective mood is higher during summer months?

------
blatherard
I'd bet that the seasonality is due to the typical academic year. The searches
slow down over the summer, plus drop off during the winter recess.

